# Family of 4 looking to move to Portugal.



## Little.Miss.G.E.M (10 mo ago)

Hi, 

My partner and I with our two young children 
nearly 6 and nearly 3 have been looking into moving to Portugal in the next year or so. We are just starting out looking at research for the best area and school to move the kids too. We have been looking at Lisbon, Porto, Algarve and Central Portugal. Which is the best area to bring the children up? and which the best school to go to? If anyone has any other suggestions in which area to bring the children up that would be great. We are open to any suggestions!

Thank you

Gabby


----------

